# Banded my first bull calf :)



## elevan (Jun 29, 2011)

Really no different than banding a goat.  My calf is approximately 60 days old.  I would have done this task sooner but he started out life not so well.

Decided to go about this in the same fashion we do our dwarf goats...DH put calf in a headlock and I grabbed the sack, making sure both testicles were pulled down and place the bander and released.  What I didn't expect was the calf to shoot out of DH's arms and go running across the field with the bander flopping against his leg      Chased him down and it was just the bander caught on his testicles just below the band.  Band was firmly and properly in place.  Boy was he not happy with me.

He's doing great though.  Occasionally does a little "kick out" because he feels tight back there.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 29, 2011)

wish you had a video of that!! Sounds hysterical!  Bet DH didn't think so though.


----------



## herfrds (Jun 29, 2011)

That is why we do them at birth after they have nursed good and are prety much dead to the world.


----------



## elevan (Jun 29, 2011)

herfrds said:
			
		

> That is why we do them at birth after they have nursed good and are prety much dead to the world.


Since I got him at about 2-3 weeks old and he went "down" 2-3 days later and was nursed back from death's door I didn't want to band him until I felt confident that the stress wouldn't send him down again.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds good.  Next calf use a halter to tie him while DH holds him in place.  Then if you get a reaction, calf can't go very far!  I waited on our calf as well, way too cold to stress him further when he was so young.  Congrats on first successful banding of a calf!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 30, 2011)

Cogratulations on a job well done!  AND...you have a great story to go along with it.


----------

